# New from Utah



## B-tech fanatic (Mar 14, 2006)

Welcome man! What part of UT?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

TJDukit.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## TJDukit (Feb 18, 2011)

B-tech fanatic said:


> Welcome man! What part of UT?


I'm stationed at Hill AFB, deployed to Afghanistan right now. Luckily we have a pretty amazing walking range up on base so I'll get plenty of great practice.


----------



## B-tech fanatic (Mar 14, 2006)

Well, be safe for sure, and thanks for all that you do! We'll have to chase some elk when you get back.


----------



## TJDukit (Feb 18, 2011)

B-tech fanatic said:


> Well, be safe for sure, and thanks for all that you do! We'll have to chase some elk when you get back.


That would be awesome. I know we have plans of hunting cows out by Strawberry not sure what all the rest of the plans are other than the deer hunt in Utah before our late season out of state hunts.


----------



## Grim76 (Feb 2, 2011)

my dad and i used to be part of the Hill Archers back in the late 80's early 90's . i always woundered if they still had a range up there


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------

